# Eliminating mite eggs on pigeon's head near eyes



## enid (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, everyone.

I posted last August about Daisy, a pigeon who had been hit by a car when he was about five weeks old. He is doing much better now; however, he's still not able to walk or fly because he has balance issues. At this point, his rehabber thinks he probably won't ever fly because his wing muscles have atrophied. But I've been doing physical therapy with his legs and there's still a chance he might be able to support himself. 

Anyway, he has an old problem that's become worse: mites. I've been spraying Daisy with anti-mite spray for a few months when they hatch. However, the mites have moved to the only place where I can't spray--his head. They've laid eggs around his eyes and near his ears. I saw a mite inside of his ear once. 

Right now, I don't see any mites but I'm thinking the eggs will probably hatch soon. Any ideas about how to get rid of the mites on his head? I can't spray him there because the spray could blind him. I tried, but I can't pick the eggs off of his feathers near his eyes.

Thanks! 

P.S. In the picture below, you can see that he's plucked a lot of feathers where he thinks the mites are biting him. I think they actually congregate behind his head, on his lower back, and near his vent.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Enid,

Thank you for your kindness and continued supportive care for this needy bird. 

If the bird is unable to bathe or sit under a shower you can buy a product called Scatt that will take care of mite and other blood sucking parasites. It is sold at most pet/bird shops.

http://birds2grow.com/prod-scatt.html


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

There are several possibilities.
If you are concerned due to this birds delicate health, I would try some gentle methods before trying chemicals.
Neem oil is the most gentle way (on a bird) to kill mites.
Tea Tree Oil is a little more contraversial, because it is deadly to felines, but more effective on tough mites. Like any chemical, you need to make sure the air is vented and you can't apply tea tree oil if the air temperature in his cage is 80f or higher or it vaporizes and becomes more heavily air born. You have to put it on a portion of the body where the bird will not ingest it so the head is perfect. Heated essential oils are never suggested for use on animals, but the FDIC approves neem and room temp. tea tree for use on birds as a safe mite killer. I used one tiny drop of tea tree on Violet's head.
I have actually never used chemical bug killers because I am so sensitive to them. I just can't get over the idea that if it makes me sick, why should I put it on a tiny little bird?
Both oils are applied in the same way.


----------



## enid (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## enid (Aug 6, 2007)

*pulling broken feathers?*

Hi, everyone.

Good news! The mite problem seems to be under control. (Knock on wood.) I haven't seen any for a about a week since giving Daisy a series of baths. 

My next question is what to do about the feathers that Daisy broke when he was trying to get to the mites. He broke off a bunch of them on the tops of his wings (where some of the mites lived). All that remains in those patches are 1/8 feather stubs. 

Should I pull out the stubs so that he can grow new feathers? I read that leaving the feather stubs in could inhibit new feather growth in those areas. If I should pull out the stubs, what's the best way to do it without hurting him?

Also, when I found Daisy last August, he had lost all of his tail feathers and had a big bald patch on his lower back. Then his rehabber had to pluck his feathers on the leg that was broken to put a splint on it. He still has the bald patch and no tail feathers and a featherless leg. Is there anything I can do to stimulate feather growth? (Just to give you an idea of his nutrition: he eats a pigeon mix, but he avoids the big seeds and pellets. I put nutritional yeast on the seeds once in a while. He gets about 1-2 hours of outside time a day.)

Thanks in advance for your advice!

Enid


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You could pluck a few, but only a few at a time. I would probably just leave him to his own healing schedule, he's been through a lot. Vitamins and garlic should help.


----------



## enid (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, Philodice.

What's the best way to pluck, without hurting him? Should I use an eyebrow plucker?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Pliers do the job pretty well, but I would only do that if you wanted to pluck one or two feathers a week.
On a bird this small I am thinking you don't need to do this, he will molt to his adult feathers all on his own soon.


----------

